# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1993 Isdera Commendatore 112i concept car - photo and video

## Altair

1993 Isdera Commendatore 112i concept car.



0:59 video:




Previously:

2006 Isdera Autobahnkurier AK116i twin engine car - photos
1989 Porsche Panamericana concept car - photo
1989 Ferrari Testa d'Oro Colani concept supercar - GIF
1995 Ford GT90 concept car - photos
Sbarro Autobau concept supercar - photo

----------

nova_robotics (Jul 18, 2022)

----------


## nova_robotics

It's like a McLaren F1 and a Porsche 928 S4 had a baby.

----------

